# Cremona Quartet Remix Competition



## purplehamster (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey everyone,

This looks interesting - anyone attempting this?

Cremona Quartet Remix Competition


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 8, 2020)

Thought I'd give this one a try. I made an ambient trance remix of the song, which turned out okay. All sounds came from the stems except for the drums. I will happily take feedback from anyone who is willing to give it!






metapop







metapop.com


----------



## Takabuntu (Nov 9, 2020)

The "Produce This" competitions are a lot of fun to compete in. This was my first attempt for a "Remix This" competition. Since I was swamped in other stuff I took a different approach.

https://metapop.com/erikcordes/tracks/remix-this-256-cremona-quartet-memories/160900


----------



## Takabuntu (Nov 9, 2020)

purplehamster said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This looks interesting - anyone attempting this?
> 
> Cremona Quartet Remix Competition


To be honest, when I first entered the competitions at MetaPop I had some hope of winning some of the prizes. But after seeing the quality that the winners are producing I now see these competitions as practice ground to get better and to create a bit of a show real.


----------

